# 7-6 & 7-7-07 Chp (long)



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

7-6
Aint slept much in the last 3 days so I maybe a little off with the report details but here goes..
Went out around midnight and bumped into a few out there that just got plain skunked .. I stoped at a light I normally will fish from the pier but havent fished it much from the canoe because the flounder just havent been there . I see fish crashing the surface everywhere under the light and as the anchor pulls tight I have millions of minnies (some kind of small fish) all around me and fish crashing through them all around me.I was determined to find trout and my hopes were diminishing. I battled shad after shad trying to get to the bottom and finally casted way off into the dark and made it down and slowly crawled it back to the light and then twitched it real slow and wham Mr Weakie takes the fin(S) ... Just a spike but none the less a trout. When I could into the zone I'd catch one but it was like 20 to 1 Shad vs. Trout. I decided to go to my "other" trout hole and first cast is a trout and secound a double .. then nothing. Well the water stopped flowing for what seemed like hours and nothing was biting. I decided to go shallow and try for flounder and it wasnt happening . I did not catch a flounder till the sun started to rise at about 4:45am. The bite picked up but then again at that point it really couldnt get worse. I picked a up a bunch of Tb's and 1 keeper before noon and in the heat of the day I found the other 3 keepers. I was swimming a pogy almost like I would for stripers...cant figure out why I havent caught a striper on a pogy yet .Oh well I havent thrown the 6" yet either.Ended the dat at 4pm.








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08

7-7
Decided to let the camera talk for once and brought it with me.Sorry about the naration between the pics being so small . The first few pics are me walking to the canoe that is all ready loaded and ready to go.








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08

Beginning to paddle out ..








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08

As I see Steve he sets the hook on a keep making #3 for him...Yes I was late and didnt get on the water till about 11am . 








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08

Journey begins .. 








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08

Bait








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08

Big Jelly








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08

Getting a bit close








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08

First Flattie








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08

Some Kind of Spiney Blowfish ... Curved like a cats claw and sharp ... 








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08

Scup (Porgy)








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08

Sea Robbin ... All 2 inches of it .. The smallest I have caught.








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08

Oyster Cracker (toadfish) All 2.5 inches of him and the smallest I have ever caught.








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08

1 of many Spot ...








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08

Strange Pair ... LOL








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08

Got home at 11pm with a nice limit and 2 trout ... A blue for bait ... there are gazillions of them this size .








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-08

And for smallest fish I caught a 3" Seabass today but the pic didnt show up. Also caught were Shad and a small sandshark ...the shark was released while I changed batteries ....twice ! And the 2 shad became bait before I realised I forgot the pic. Thats 11 different species and I think a record for me.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice report with photos Tom


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

*Great Report..*

and nice pics..


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Love them pics!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome as usual*

Great read and great pics. Congrats on the catch. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Thx for the report and I especially enjoyed the pics! They take any report to another level. .


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

A few more pics and some that I guess got corrupted at imageshack








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-10








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-10








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-10








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-10








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-10








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-10








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-10








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-10








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

That looks a nice piece of water to be on..

The proof is in the pics... good job

MATT


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Buet'*

Alway nice to see some good pix to go along w/ a report to see what people are catching (or not).


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for pictorially taking us all for a cruise on your boat. That was really cool.


----------

